# Trading Power



## westrougers (Jun 25, 2007)

Any Castleburn owners notice any improvement in trading power lately. I find it is still very poor.

Just tried Florida for next year (SE +SW) + Orlando and found only 26 but my Durban Sands pulled 33. Quality was also better with DS.

Mike


----------



## Dori (Jun 25, 2007)

Mike, were you able to see the suggestion I made to Nancy?  What timeframes are you pulling 26 vs 33 resorts?

I'm anxious for our 2009 Lowveld to be banked by RCI, to see what it pulls compared to other years.

Dori


----------



## westrougers (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Dori.

Same results today (CB - 25) except 30 for DS. Searched for 7 weeks from Jan 25.08. Minimum 1BR sought.

Two CBs traded the same and my 2nd DS which expires 8 months later only pulled 26 today.  Can't figure that one out?

Have not paid 08 levies yet as am considering going with Dial an Exchange to try them for once.

Heading up to Law Cranberry next week. May consider points depending on cost and how many I can get. Also may switch CB to points. Don't really need LC any more with our new place in 08.

Any thoughts on points? Do you know anyone who has them that I can try out on RCI?

Not sure what you suggested to Nancy but did not see the Vistana units you mentioned.


Let me know.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## owen1521 (Jul 9, 2007)

*availability*

hi, i got 38 with my 2 bedroom castleburn(floating dont know what they gave me) 2008 week  for those dates and locations, and 26 with my 2007 week.  i checked my points account and only 35 were available for those dates and locations. i dont think there's much available that were not pulling.


                                                                                   owen


----------

